# Precisionist movement vs Accutron II



## mharris660

I just got my first Accutron II movement, the Snorkel and I have to say it's very accurate. I had the watch in my buy list for a long time but it dropped to 130 dollars so it became a must purchase. I also have two Precisionist movements. I know one is thinner than the other but which is better and why? I had read that the Accutron II movement is all metal but I haven't seen one except on the internet. Do either come close to HAQ?


----------



## yankeexpress

Have both as well, neither are TC =temperature compensated, so not officially HAQ, but both are very accurate.

Prefer the Precisionist for the super smooth 16 beat per second sweep, which can be turned off to save battery, very smartly designed.










96b251, quartz UHF










98b210 silver dial










98B212










96b183










96b237 Snorkel


----------



## mharris660

Is the Moon watch a Precisionist movement? Are all 262 Htz watches Precisionist? I didn't know you can turn that off to save battery. I may have added to my own question really, I was under the assumption the 262 watches were Precisionist and if they are not then I don't think I have one. I'll have to fix that


----------



## yankeexpress

mharris660 said:


> Is the Moon watch a Precisionist movement? Are all 262 Htz watches Precisionist? I didn't know you can turn that off to save battery. I may have added to my own question really, I was under the assumption the 262 watches were Precisionist and if they are not then I don't think I have one. I'll have to fix that


262 = Accutron II, as the Moon watch is identical movement to the Snorkel. Precisionist has an extra pusher at 8 o'clock that both turns off the sweep and puts movement into chrono mode.

262 movement is always in chrono mode and has small seconds at 6 o'clock. Precisionist does not have small seconds.

Button at 8 on the Snorkel only moves the internal bezel around inside.


----------



## mharris660

So it sounds like all 3 of mine are Accutron II movements, the regular Snorkel, the Moon, and the 96B230 Military. So I don't have a Precisionist movement. What's your recommendation for my first one? Thanks for all the help btw.


----------



## yankeexpress

mharris660 said:


> So it sounds like all 3 of mine are Accutron II movements, the regular Snorkel, the Moon, and the 96B230 Military. So I don't have a Precisionist movement. What's your recommendation for my first one? Thanks for all the help btw.


Take your pick, they are all interesting. There are non-chrono Precisionist that are early as big, 45mm, but the smooth sweep is always on.

97B110


----------



## mharris660

I really like the dial on that one.


----------



## yankeexpress

Short, silent video showing smooth sweep hand on the 96B183 Wilton, then one-second bump motion of second hand when timing with chronometer and reset. Smooth sweep at the end.






Short video showing Super smooth sweep second hand on the rose gold 97B110






Longer video review of the 98B212 Precisionist Diver Chrono


----------



## mharris660

I really like that white face chrono!


----------



## yankeexpress

Here is a true HAQ to consider that is a bit smaller, One of the least expensive HAQ, it has an ETA movement. Comes in several colors, including a silver dial.










Certina DS-2 Precidrive HAQ chrono



















Certina DS-2 Limited Edition Watch With High-End PreciDrive Movement | aBlogtoWatch

So far, it is dead nuts accurate. Found it as a brand new, reduced price, catch and release in the sales forum




























ETA 251.264 Quartz movement










Quartz chronograph movement ETA Thermoline Chronograph 251.264 BD PreciDrive. 5 stepper motors; hour hand can be quick adjusted. Hacking seconds. Provided chronograph is not running, battery life is some 72 months. Thermo adjusted.


----------



## yankeexpress

mharris660 said:


> I really like that white face chrono!


They are actually both silver, different shades


----------



## mharris660

That will probably be my first real HAQ. I don't have a Certina but I've always liked them. My wife has a Constellation but I don't know if that's HAQ or not. Cost a fortune though  Probably our most expensive quartz


----------



## freddyb

I just picked up a Bulova Accutron II Snorkel non-chrono and I'm mesmerized by the smooth sweep of the second hand at 16 tick-per-second. I guess the Accuton II chrono versions are a bit different.

I did a video showing the movement in super slow mo, compared to my Deep Blue with NH35 movement. My post count isn't high enough to link to it, but you can find it if you search youtube for "2ARnAPetwkc".


----------



## ikorman

Very educational! Thanks, everyone! Looks like I will be purchasing a Precisionist soon.


----------



## JP71624

The Accutron 262 is essentially a reduced Precisionist, by size, movement dimension and battery dimensions, and therefore accuracy (albeit fractionally). To fit the smaller dimensions the frequency had to be reduced or else it would eat through the smaller battery capacity. Lower frequency lost a little accuracy but like I said...Not enough to matter, to me anyway.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## DietersRover

This is a great watch. I have the DS-8 version.



yankeexpress said:


> Here is a true HAQ to consider that is a bit smaller, One of the least expensive HAQ, it has an ETA movement. Comes in several colors, including a silver dial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Certina DS-2 Precidrive HAQ chrono
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Certina DS-2 Limited Edition Watch With High-End PreciDrive Movement | aBlogtoWatch
> 
> So far, it is dead nuts accurate. Found it as a brand new, reduced price, catch and release in the sales forum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA 251.264 Quartz movement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quartz chronograph movement ETA Thermoline Chronograph 251.264 BD PreciDrive. 5 stepper motors; hour hand can be quick adjusted. Hacking seconds. Provided chronograph is not running, battery life is some 72 months. Thermo adjusted.


----------



## ericcomposer72

I'm curious why Bulova decided to not give the Accutron II chrono's large sweep second-hands in normal time mode. The non-chrono movements (Precisionist and Accutron II) have identical-looking second-hand sweeps. I love the Precisionist chrono's because they always utilize the large second-hand, in normal mode and chrono mode. Very elegant design, IMO


----------

